# Philips Brenner 1640P nicht erkannt!



## LostProphet (12. Februar 2005)

Servus.

 Habe meinen alten Brenner ausgewechselt und das besagte Modell eingebaut. Auf Slave gejumpert, wie auch das vorherige Modell. Problem ist nun, das der Brenner zwar richtig erkannt und angezeigt wird unter Hardware-Manager, aber bei den Programmen zum Brenner nicht! Nero z.B. frag mich, wenn ich es öffne, Choose Recorder, aber keiner zur Auswahl. Mit dem anderen Modell lief alles einwandfrei, war genauso gejumpert. Zugreifen auf das Laufwerk kann ich wenn eine Spiele CD o.ä. drin ist.

   Wo liegt denn da das Problem?

   MfG

   LP


----------



## Sinac (12. Februar 2005)

das Laufwerk denn unter Windows vernünftig?
Also ich denke deine NERO-Version ist das Problem und erkennt den Brenner nicht. Lad mal ein Update von Ahead.


----------



## LostProphet (12. Februar 2005)

wie, unter windows vernünftig?

 Ich versuchs mal mit nem update.


----------



## LostProphet (12. Februar 2005)

update hat nix gebracht .


----------



## Sinac (12. Februar 2005)

Ob du unter Windows drauf zugreifen kannst.
Hast du die 6er?
Ich hatte neulich beim Kunden auch nen Brenner der von NERO 5 nicht erkannt wurde, mit der 6 ging es.


----------



## LostProphet (12. Februar 2005)

Ich hab im Moment noch die 5er, hau sie aber gerade runter und probiers mit der 6er.

 Ja, kann unter Windows drauf zugreifen.


----------



## Sinac (12. Februar 2005)

Also wenns eine neuerer Brenner ist kanns gut daran liegen


----------



## LostProphet (12. Februar 2005)

Der Brenner ist von November 2004 .

 Jetzt scheint es zu funktionieren, wußte gar nicht das Nero da so Zicken macht.

 thx


----------



## Sinac (12. Februar 2005)

Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------

